# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Manual de Lombricultura: Compost y Humus

## msantini

weda.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com      *Paso 1: Fabricación de una vermicompostera con materiales reciclados. *     
Una vez que hemos preparado nuestra vermicompostera con materiales reciclados podemos empezar a realizar uno de los mejores abonos que podemos añadir a nuestras plantas, el humus de lombriz, y lo mejor de todo, totalmente gratuito, sin necesidad de que gastemos mas que en conseguir las lombrices californianas. Conoceremos sus grandes propiedades y como podemos hacerlo en casa.  *¿Qué es el humus de lombriz?* 
El humus de lombriz es un abono ecológico de gran calidad, se genera con los excrementos de las lombrices. Es un abono natural muy rico en nutrientes para usar en el cultivo de nuestro huerto o en el jardín, ya que tiene flora microbiana con nitrógeno, potasio y fósforo. Es fácil de asimilar por las plantas ya que tiene ácidos fúlvicos , lo que estimula el enraizamiento.  *Beneficios del Humus de lombriz:*    Aporta gran número de nutrientes a la tierra.El suelo con Humus airea mejor, de manera que consigue que retenga el agua.Aumenta la capacidad de germinado de las semillas.Aumenta la flora microbiana.Estimula el crecimiento y desarrollo de las plantas.Aumenta la producción del cultivo, así como el tamaño de sus frutos.Previene la aparición de plagas.Aprovechamos los desperdicios orgánicos de la huerta o de casa, los cuales muchas veces terminaban en la basura, contaminando nuestro medio ambiente y de esta forma, conformaremos de nuevo el circulo de las cosas, devolviendo a la tierra lo que es de la tierra.      
En este vídeo podrás ver los sencillos pasos que necesitas para poder poner en funcionamiento tu propia granja de lombrices y fabricarte tu humus.       *Fuente: portalfruticola.com|ecoinventos.com* Temas similares: ABONOS ORGÁNICOS COMPOST, GUANO INVERNA, HUMUS Y BIOLES MEJORADOS VENTA DE HUMUS Y COMPOST EN ICA VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA Humus de Lombriz y Compost Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz

----------

